# Hunting Shack Plans?



## PlainOutdoors (Nov 5, 2001)

Not sure where I should post this question so I'll start here. I'm looking to build a simple, one room hunting shack this spring/summer. Any suggestions on where to find floor plans, building hints and any other useful info? To say I'm a rookie builder is an understatement. I appreciate any and all help.
Thanks,
JP


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

I have a picture of mine in my gallery. You can do a search for whatever you are looking for here and there is some imfo. on hunting shacks. If you need more imfo. pm me. I will try to help. There are a lot of ideas that are in other post that you can fine that will help you. Good Luck.


----------



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

Hello PlainOutdoors - Goto to www.practicalsportsman.org and click on "Plans & Projects". (on the left side of the page) There are plans there for a $100 deer blind. Hope this helps!


----------



## enfield (Apr 13, 2003)

Would buying a shed kit from Lowes be a ridiculous suggestion?


----------



## On Point (Sep 11, 2002)

How big do you want to build? I have drawn up plans for a few sheds, 12 x 16, 12 x 20 w/ 4' overhang, etc. let me know what you want and I'm sure we can work something out.

Mike


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

PlainOutdoors,

Are you looking to build a blind for hunting out of or a small cabin to stay in? For the do-it-yourselfer "small cabin" I'd recommend looking into a panelized type cabin. Theres a company near Mio that does them. I saw one at Outdoorama last year and it was pretty sweet set up, easy to add onto as you need more room.

Here's the link: http://www.panelconcepts.com/?src=overture


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

PO,
Welcome to Michigan-Sportsman.com

I moved this thread to the Whitetail Forum. There are several guys who have built deer shacks. One of them, Eastern Yopper has the "Cadillac" of shacks. He has posted pictures of it in here.

Go up and look just under the site's banner and you'll find a list of buttons. Click on Search and then do a search of past forum threads using the words deer shack.

I would urge you to raise your shack above the ground at least 6' and to make sure you have enough room so you can stretch your legs out.

If you hunt in hilly terrain a shack with the back side built into the ground and facing downslope works very well.


----------



## Beeg (Sep 6, 2000)

I just deleted my post as I thoughjt yyou were building a hunting shack to hunt out of , not one to stay in . Oops


----------



## PlainOutdoors (Nov 5, 2001)

Thanks for your thoughts and ideas.
I have decided to build my own floor from treated lumber, then construct a prefab 10 X 16 shed from Lowes (good idea Enfield!)with plans to add on in another year. With limited experience it made more sense to go this route rather than estimating lumber needs and borrowing/buying a generator to run power tools and so on. I'm looking to build the floor this spring and tackle the shack in the summer. I'll post the results when the project is finished.
Thanks again,
JP


----------

